# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Robby Robinson - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Black Prince Of Bodybuilding) VIDEO

## 1981

Robby Robinson - 1987 Mr. Olympia (Black Prince Of Bodybuilding)

----------

